# EPA lead ban in all fishing tackle? Act now!!!



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

I just found out about this last night. The comment period to the EPA just ended but you can still voice your thoughts to your representatives.

http://www.capwiz.com/keepamericafishing/issues/alert/?alertid=16355526

If you do not act you may have to chuck all your brass and lead tackle including your hand built beauties.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

This is old news and I think most of it has already been rejected.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

This is not old news and the only thing the EPA failed to act on was the ammuntion portion of the proposal. They already have a ban on lead shot so are not after bullets I guess. There is a good head of steam behind this proposal so people need to continue to contact Congress. The tin/bismuth mix that could replace the lead we now use on products around here is 17% lighter and will be 10 times more expensive. It has a lower melting point then lead so will turn liquid again before it gets hot enough to melt powder paint so there goes a quality jig. That's one example. Jets, dipseys, planer boards, and crankbaits all contain lead so those will go up in price for sure. If they enact a total ban, every diving device in use on the Great Lakes may become garbage the next day. How much will it cost the average charter captain to replace all of that gear?

There are probably over a million home based tackle makers in the country that deal in lead products. Most of them will fold up their tents based on the few I've talked to so far. Most of the tackle made of lead now by small manufacturers will probably all get farmed out to China and only be carried by the big box stores who can afford the added costs of alternate metals and offshore manufacturing in bulk.


----------

